# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Old phone to 600 series wiring

## WAZZA

I have a 1950s phone with red, white and green wires. The house 600 series cable has red, green, yellow and black wires. Which ones should I connect together to test the phone?
Wazza

----------


## murray44

You will only need 1 pair (i.e. 2 wires) to get it going. 
The normal colours are white and blue! You'll just have to try all combinations to get it going, You can't hurt anyhting and it's not polarity sensitive either so that's cuts the number of combinations. 
Good luck.

----------


## lulzwut

Quickest way I found out which cables had voltage was to stick it in my mouth.
Yes that 48v dc was yum yum.

----------


## lbg

alternatively, a multimeter will do the job - and not damage your IQ should someone call whilst you're chomping on cable

----------

